# Where is the pumpkin carving of the goats?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I wanted to do one of our pumpkins like the carvings of the goat faces that someone posted a couple weeks ago, but i have no idea where it is, who posted it, and searching has been useless so far. Can anyone help me find the post?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Here ya' go... viewtopic.php?f=12&t=25589 Page #3 in the Goat Frenzy section.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Me and my husband did goat pumpkins and posted it a couple weeks ago..if you go to Zombiepumpkins.com they have 2 patterns of Goats a demon goat and another goat...you do have to pay for the patterns. Hope this helps..if you have any more questions about it, let me know


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you so much!

btw, Zombie Pumpkins now has the devil goat for free (the road goat costs $$)










and my son's pumpkin


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! I like 'em!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

dang we paid whatever the fee was for 25 patterns and printed 3 demon goats so we could see who did better....nice pumpkins


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks.

I had to re-do the spider the next day. My dog decided that the right side of the spider was edible and I didn't want my 9 yo to find out the dog ate his pumpkin so i ran all over town looking for a replacement. He never noticed the difference lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool! Great job....and a great mommy to cover up what the pup did too!


----------

